# Recordings of JS Bach - Orchestral Suites



## JSBach85

One of the most popular Orchestral works in Baroque period, The Orchestral Suites by JS Bach. As usual, there are a lot of recordings and honestly, I haven't payed too much attention to those works in the same extent as I do with Brandenburg Concertos and harpsichord concertos. At the moment I only own two recordings:

Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin / Harmonia Mundi









Concerto Koln / Berlin Classics









Being completely HIP biased, which other HIP recordings worth having?


----------



## Bulldog

I favor the set from Goebel on Archiv Production; the brass contributions are outstanding.


----------



## Triplets

The Suzuki set on BIS is outstanding.


----------



## Gawain7

On Archiv, both the Pinnock and Goebel, performed on period instruments, are beautiful and exciting.


----------



## premont

There are many outstanding recordings of these works, and all the above mentioned are worth consideration. 
My own favorite is the set by the Linde Consort, conducted by Hans Martin Linde, but it is difficult to find nowadays.


----------



## DarkAngel

Since you recently purchased the Petra Mullejans VC disc go ahead with the Orchestral Suites......


----------



## jegreenwood

Pinnock is very good, but I have a sentimental fondness for Harnoncourt. That set and his "Mass in h moll" were the first HIP recordings I ever bought (on glorious Telefunken vinyl - if all LPs were like that I might never have switched to CDs).


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I like Leppard with the English Chamber Orchestra, available on both Philips lp and cd.


----------



## Taplow

Triplets said:


> The Suzuki set on BIS is outstanding.


I have to concur with this. Just listening to it now and, even though I already own the Pinnock and Goebel, the Suzuki's going straight on my wishlist.


----------



## JSBach85

DarkAngel said:


> Since you recently purchased the Petra Mullejans VC disc go ahead with the Orchestral Suites......


Thank you for your recommendation. There are lots of good reviews of this recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Any thoughts on Hogwood? That's what I have, and I was thinking of expanding to Pinnock, but so far, Hogwood sounds good enough for me.


----------



## Triplets

Manxfeeder said:


> Any thoughts on Hogwood? That's what I have, and I was thinking of expanding to Pinnock, but so far, Hogwood sounds good enough for me.


I prefer Suzuki, but I have the Hogwood and it's great. I don't know the Pinnock but I have always admired his recordings as well.


----------



## ludwigii

This year I heard and compared various performances of the orchestral Suites

- Jordi Savall : dramatic and symphonic - vote 4.5/5
- La Stravaganza Koeln, Andrew Manze - mediocre orchestra - 3/5
- Ton Koopman, Erato - superficial - 3.5/5
- I Barocchisti, Diego Fasolis - imaginative, rich in imagination - 4/5
- Helmut Muller-Bruhl, Naxos (modern instruments, HIP practice) - corrct but a bit boring - 3/5
- Reinhard Goebel - virtuosity and precision, exciting - 5/5
- Helmuth Rilling - lovely, soloists improvise - 3.5/5
- Suzuki BIS - rather boring, correct but lifeless - 2.5/5

Conclusion. These Suites of Goebel are extremely sharp, polyphony is very refined. The general impression is of extreme precision. It remains a magnificent and strongly recommended performance ! Second choice, Savall. Suzuki : no, thanks  .


----------



## ludwigii

JSBach85 said:


> Thank you for your recommendation. There are lots of good reviews of this recording.


Reviews are often misleading, because people tend to consider exceptional what is only good, often because they do not know what is exceptional.
I read for example on Amazon many reviews overvalued, they tend to give judgments too high, to absolutizing the judgment.
Need to listen with our ears and especially compare.
For example, the judgments about suites of Suzuki are often exaggerated. The recording is very good, but are soporifere, devoid of vivacity, flat.
i believe you can find numerous executions better than those of Suzuki (big disappointment).


----------



## JSBach85

ludwigii said:


> This year I heard and compared various performances of the orchestral Suites
> 
> - Jordi Savall : dramatic and symphonic - vote 4.5/5
> - La Stravaganza Koeln, Andrew Manze - mediocre orchestra - 3/5
> - Ton Koopman, Erato - superficial - 3.5/5
> - I Barocchisti, Diego Fasolis - imaginative, rich in imagination - 4/5
> - Helmut Muller-Bruhl, Naxos (modern instruments, HIP practice) - corrct but a bit boring - 3/5
> - Reinhard Goebel - virtuosity and precision, exciting - 5/5
> - Helmuth Rilling - lovely, soloists improvise - 3.5/5
> - Suzuki BIS - rather boring, correct but lifeless - 2.5/5
> 
> Conclusion. These Suites of Goebel are extremely sharp, polyphony is very refined. The general impression is of extreme precision. It remains a magnificent and strongly recommended performance ! Second choice, Savall. Suzuki : no, thanks  .


It was not easy at all... but I ordered the suites of Goebel. I have a deep respect for MAK, being one of my favourite performers for Bach instrumental works. I own their recordings of Brandenburg Concertos, The Art of Fugue and Musical Offering.


----------



## ludwigii

JSBach85 said:


> It was not easy at all... but I ordered the suites of Goebel. I have a deep respect for MAK, being one of my favourite performers for Bach instrumental works. I own their recordings of Brandenburg Concertos, The Art of Fugue and Musical Offering.


For what I know, is the best choice, but also the sumptuous and royal, interpretation of Savall is a must-listen.
I have the 8 cds box of MAK Goebel, of which yesterday I listened to the sonatas for violin and harpsichord.


----------



## Josquin13

From the early days of the period revival (i.e., the late 1970s, 1980s, & early 1990s), both Pinnock English Concert recordings are excellent. I slightly prefer Pinnock's first analogue take on this music for DG Archiv to his later digital remake (also on Archiv), though the later recording is very good as well. Here I prefer Pinnock over Hogwood. The Linde Consort is good too, from roughly the same period (on EMI & Virgin). There is also a very fine early Erato recording from John Eliot Gardiner & the English Baroque Soloists (Gardiner's Erato & early DG Archiv years was generally his best period, IMO). 

Musica Antiqua Köln makes another excellent choice, from around the same vintage. Goebel isn't especially controversial in the 4 Suites, as he was with his occasional breathless tempi in MAK's recording of the 6 Brandenburg Concertos. Even so, MAK's recording wasn't universally liked when it came out--although I personally didn't agree with the negative reviews. And, in respect to their musicianship, MAK represented a higher standard of virtuosity than had come before them among period ensembles (in the 1980s & early 90s, at least). 

More recently, there have been two stand out recordings--(1) Monica Huggett's recording with Ensemble Sonnerie (on Avie), which offers a world premiere reconstruction of the 2nd Suite for oboe (they present an interesting argument), and (2) from the excellent Freiburg Barockorchester on Harmonia Mundi. Of the two, I've probably preferred Huggett's account, which uses a smaller ensemble, as I recall. (Although, with that said, I've not yet heard the recent account from Ensemble Zefiro, which is a favorite group of mine.)

However!, this is one of those rare instances where there actually is a first choice among HIP recordings of the 4 Orchestral Suites, IMO, and that is Ton Koopman's 2nd recording with the Amsterdam Baroque Soloists on Erato. For me, everything is right about these performances--the high quality of playing, the group's understanding of Baroque style & ornamentation, Erato's audiophile sound quality, etc.. Koopman's other spirited account for Deutsches Harmonia Mundi likewise makes a fine choice, but unless the DHM recording receives a new remastering, I'd go for the better sound quality of the later Erato recording, which presents Koopman & his Amsterdam musicians at their very best.

Among modern instrument recordings, I recall Raymond Leppard and the English Chamber Orchestra being very good (originally released on Phillips), as are the more stylistically alert Virtuosi Saxonie, led by Ludwig Güttler (a group comprised of soloists from the Staatskapelle Dresden).


----------



## JSBach85

Josquin13 said:


> From the early days of the period revival (i.e., the late 1970s, 1980s, & early 1990s), both Pinnock English Concert recordings are excellent.
> 
> Musica Antiqua Köln makes another excellent choice, from around the same vintage. Goebel isn't especially controversial in the 4 Suites, as he was with his occasional breathless tempi in MAK's recording of the 6 Brandenburg Concertos. Even so, MAK's recording wasn't universally liked when it came out--although I personally didn't agree with the negative reviews. And, in respect to their musicianship, MAK represented a higher standard of virtuosity than had come before them among period ensembles (in the 1980s & early 90s, at least).
> 
> More recently, there have been two stand out recordings--(1) Monica Huggett's recording with Ensemble Sonnerie (on Avie), which offers a world premiere reconstruction of the 2nd Suite for oboe (they present an interesting argument), and (2) from the excellent Freiburg Barockorchester on Harmonia Mundi.
> 
> However!, this is one of those rare instances where there actually is a first choice among HIP recordings of the 4 Orchestral Suites, IMO, and that is Ton Koopman's 2nd recording with the Amsterdam Baroque Soloists on Erato.


Thank you for your recommendations. I will listen to samples of Monica Huggett's recording with Ensemble Sonnerie and Freiburger Barockorchester as well since those have excellent reviews. Also, I read in another forum good opinions about Kuijken recording in Accent:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-Orchestral-Suites-Petite-Bande/dp/B00E1SM5KA/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1511089774&sr=1-1&keywords=orchestral+suites+kuijken


----------



## Granate

Not an expert at all. I have not tried many recordings of the Orchestral suites but my favourites are for now ADD Pinnock (1979) in Archiv DG. Not such a fan of the Brandemburg Concertos included in this release.


----------



## Marc

Granate said:


> Not an expert at all. I have not tried many recordings of the Orchestral suites but my favourites are for now ADD Pinnock (1979) in Archiv DG. Not such a fan of the Brandemburg Concertos included in this release.


The Brandenburgs are fine, the Suites are excellent... my tuppence worth of course.


----------



## Josquin13

JSBach85 said:


> Thank you for your recommendations. I will listen to samples of Monica Huggett's recording with Ensemble Sonnerie and Freiburger Barockorchester as well since those have excellent reviews. Also, I read in another forum good opinions about Kuijken recording in Accent:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-Orchestral-Suites-Petite-Bande/dp/B00E1SM5KA/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1511089774&sr=1-1&keywords=orchestral+suites+kuijken


You're welcome, JSBACH85. For some reason, I always seem to forget about Sigiswald Kuijken & La Petite Bande when making these lists (except in Haydn Symphonies, where they stand out to me). Although I don't know their recent Orchestral Suites on Accent. I do, however, own their 6 Brandenburg Concertos from about the same time, also issued on Accent hybrid SACDs, and that set offers some wonderfully spontaneous and lively music making. & overall, I'd say it's an excellent set. So I'm not at all surprised to hear that their recording of the Orchestral Suites has received favorable reviews.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Brandenburg-Concertos-Petite-Bande/dp/B003WL7DUY/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1511115852&sr=1-2&keywords=brandenburg+concertos+kuijken&dpID=51lwSY9v-UL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

On the other hand, I can find Kuijken somewhat erratic in Bach's choral works. His OVPP Bach Cantata cycle, for example, can sound underrehearsed to me, at times (& a little sloppy), at least in comparison to Eric Milnes' much more thoroughly rehearsed & generally better played and sung OVPP cycle on Atma (a current favorite of mine). In my estimation, Milnes is arguably the finest Bach conductor on the early music scene today, and his group, Montreal Baroque, one of the better, more virtuosic period ensembles (if you don't know them). (He also consistently selects the finest singers today.)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cantatas-BWV-130-Saint-Michael/dp/B000CCU8G2/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1511117541&sr=1-2&keywords=Milnes+montreal+baroque&dpID=51I7m6qXXQL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

As for Trevor Pinnock & The English Concert, I still retain have a special fondness for Pinnock's earliest 1979 Archiv LP recording of the Orchestral Suites, reissued on CD in the 2007. People tend to forget how revolutionary those performances were for the time:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-J-S-Orchestral-Suites-Overtures/dp/B000NJL5PW/ref=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1511117746&sr=1-3&keywords=pinnock+bach+orchestral+suites&dpID=51Hl7iFfAwL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

EDIT: I've just recalled why I didn't buy the Kuijken 4 Orchestral Suites on Accent: around that same time, I had discovered Koopman's Erato recording and was so impressed with Koopman that I decided I didn't need to buy the new Kuijken recording or any other.


----------



## JSBach85

Josquin13 said:


> On the other hand, I can find Kuijken somewhat erratic in Bach's choral works. His OVPP Bach Cantata cycle, for example, can sound underrehearsed to me, at times (& a little sloppy), at least in comparison to Eric Milnes' much more thoroughly rehearsed & generally better played and sung OVPP cycle on Atma (a current favorite of mine). In my estimation, Milnes is arguably the finest Bach conductor on the early music scene today, and his group, Montreal Baroque, one of the better, more virtuosic period ensembles (if you don't know them). (He also consistently selects the finest singers today.)


Kuijken lacks of good vocal cast, his singers are just average and worse than his competence: Suzuki, Herreweghe, Gardiner, Pierlot, etc... Petra Noskaiova is not an excellent soprano, lacks of projection/volume, especially in highest tessitura, and her pitch is not good enough. Christoph Genz is a good tenor, but for an OVPP approach it is required to have an excellent vocal cast. In the other hand, in my opinion, instruments and conducting are good enough to consider this box set as an option considering there is not other alternative using OVPP approach. If we consider single recordings of OVPP cantatas I would rather go with Philippe Pierlot in Mirare, he has the best vocal cast ever recorded with an OVPP choir: Carlos Mena, Hans Jörg Mammel, Stephan MacLeod, + Ricercar Consort, an excellent ensemble specialized in german baroque sacred works using reduced (chamber) choirs. His recordings of Buxtehude and Schütz are among my favourites regarding german sacred baroque works. I consider Milnes as a good option as well, I have 3 recordings of his cantatas and revealed me an outstanding bass: Stephan MacLeod. In terms of OVPP performances, for cantatas we have 3 options: Kuijken, Milnes and Pierlot.


----------



## JSBach85

Josquin13 said:


> EDIT: I've just recalled why I didn't buy the Kuijken 4 Orchestral Suites on Accent: around that same time, I had discovered Koopman's Erato recording and was so impressed with Koopman that I decided I didn't need to buy the new Kuijken recording or any other.


I listened to the samples. Kuijken recording is good enough to consider as an option but is not among the best because in my opinion lacks of textures/colors, the conducting is not very incisive in the details. I would rather prefer Akademie fur Alte Musik, Savall and Freiburger Barockorchester over Kuijken and then having Kuijken as a 4th/5th option.

I may consider Koopman on Erato?(because I saw another recording on DHM, maybe a reissue?), Erato recording has excellent reviews and overall I admire Koopman recordings.


----------



## Guest

JSBach85 said:


> I listened to the samples. Kuijken recording is good enough to consider as an option but is not among the best because in my opinion lacks of textures/colors, the conducting is not very incisive in the details. I would rather prefer Akademie fur Alte Musik, Savall and Freiburger Barockorchester over Kuijken and then having Kuijken as a 4th/5th option.
> 
> I may consider Koopman on Erato?(because I saw another recording on DHM, maybe a reissue?), Erato recording has excellent reviews and overall I admire Koopman recordings.


The DHM recording is not the same as the Erato.The Erato recording is the second and last one.


----------



## ludwigii

JSBach85 said:


> I listened to the samples. Kuijken recording is good enough to consider as an option but is not among the best because in my opinion lacks of textures/colors, the conducting is not very incisive in the details. I would rather prefer Akademie fur Alte Musik, Savall and Freiburger Barockorchester over Kuijken and then having Kuijken as a 4th/5th option.
> 
> I may consider Koopman on Erato?(because I saw another recording on DHM, maybe a reissue?), Erato recording has excellent reviews and overall I admire Koopman recordings.


I have the cd of Koopman and I listened to it on January 16, in my notes I have written two adjectives: cheery and superficial, i.e. *simplistic*. 
He did not impress me at all, it's a cd I remember because I listened to it over and over again in the course of the years. Nothing special.
There are many reviews that do not respond to true, because they don't have time to compare the entire discography.
Savall is much better, both artistically and for virtuosity, but also from the point of view of recording.
Erato technically is a common recording.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-JS-Orchestral-Suites-Nos/dp/B001F63MBC

As rightly this reviewer says, lack of seriousness and depth.


----------



## Guest

What is better?

https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/bach-orchestral-suites-10


----------



## Polyphemus

The subject of online reviews has long been a source of amusement for me. When I buy a new C D usually based on the work then the orchestra and conductor, I will at my leisure compare the expert critics view of the recording.
The results can be downright hilarious. A recnt purchase of mine was Tchaikovsky Symphony 5 by the San Francisco Symphony under Michael Tilson Thomas. at this point it is only fair to point out that I have been a fan of MTT since his tenure in London and have rarely (if ever) disappointed with his recordings.
Back to the case in point.
Andrew Achenbach of Gramophone extols the playing while complaining that the speeds adopted by MTT are slow and lack passion.

John Quinn [Musicweb] has similar comments on the lack of passion compared with other conductors, yet he does confess that ' This, then, is a sophisticated and superbly played performance of Tchaikovsky's Fifth.'
Blair Sanderson of All Music is slightly more rhapsodic about the performance pointing out MTT's attention to detail and sonorities and is happy to recommend the disc.
The often acerbic David Hurwitz of Classics Today is positively rhapsodic about the disc and suggests that it is 'the one to have'.
Mel Martin [Audaud] claims that the disc is a 'worthwhile purchase'.
Brian Wigman of Classical.net dismisses the disc as ' Friends, this album is an absolute mess.' 
My own opinion of the disc is that it does take a fresh look at the symphony and IMO it is an entirely valid and refreshing view. the playing of the San Franciscan boys and girls is typically superb throughout under MTT's usual meticulous leadership.
The above applies to almost all discs issued so so much for critics, but it is laugh to compare and contrast.


----------



## Judith

My set is by ASMF conducted by Neville Marriner. Has the Brandenburg Concertos on it too!


----------



## Ras

*Jordi Savall is my top recommendation, but there are other good ones out there!*

First the Reader's Digest version of this post:
*JORDI SAVALL!!!!*

But also:

--- *Sigiswald Kuijken recorded them twice: The first time on DHM - the second time on Accent.* They are both excellent recordings, *but you'd be better off with the earlier one packaged with The Violin Concertos, The Musical Offering and The Brandenburgs. Since you (JSBach85) asked for recommendations for some of those works on other threads - this box-set to you should be a "no-brainer":
*Here in your native Spanish tongue:
https://www.amazon.es/Petite-Bande-...&keywords=bach+orchestral+works+and+concertos
The Suites, Violin C. and Musical Offering are all some of the best ever! - The Brandenburgs to my ears are absolutely horrible, but never mind about that when the rest of the set is so good!

--- *Koopman recorded them 3 times - one on DHM *- a good one, but at least sound wise surpassed by *the Erato recording *that Josquin13 mentioned. At the time Koopman made the DHM recording he made a similar recording on* DVD*, but the sound leaves much to be desired - it's somewhat "muffled".

--- *Egarr AAM*

--- *Freiburger Barockorchster on Harmonia Mundi*

--- *Concerto Koln on Berlin Classics*

---* Gardiner made an excellent recording for Erato *too - but unfortunately it's out of print.

--- *Hogwood* isn't bad at all...

--- Hip but on modern instruments : *Helmut Muller-Bruhl on Naxos.*

--- The box from* Bis with Suzuki *discussed earlier containing the Brandenburgs and the Orchestral Suites are terrific.

--- If you are curious about older interpretations, before hip really happened one I like very much is* Karl Richter on Archis/DGG - Also Karl Munchinger on Decca.
*


----------



## Merl




----------



## Josquin13

JSBach85 said:


> Kuijken lacks of good vocal cast, his singers are just average and worse than his competence: Suzuki, Herreweghe, Gardiner, Pierlot, etc... Petra Noskaiova is not an excellent soprano, lacks of projection/volume, especially in highest tessitura, and her pitch is not good enough. Christoph Genz is a good tenor, but for an OVPP approach it is required to have an excellent vocal cast. In the other hand, in my opinion, instruments and conducting are good enough to consider this box set as an option considering there is not other alternative using OVPP approach. If we consider single recordings of OVPP cantatas I would rather go with Philippe Pierlot in Mirare, he has the best vocal cast ever recorded with an OVPP choir: Carlos Mena, Hans Jörg Mammel, Stephan MacLeod, + Ricercar Consort, an excellent ensemble specialized in german baroque sacred works using reduced (chamber) choirs. His recordings of Buxtehude and Schütz are among my favourites regarding german sacred baroque works. I consider Milnes as a good option as well, I have 3 recordings of his cantatas and revealed me an outstanding bass: Stephan MacLeod. In terms of OVPP performances, for cantatas we have 3 options: Kuijken, Milnes and Pierlot.


Yes, I agree, the quality of Kuijken's singers is mixed, and that's not optimal in OVPP performance, where they sing both the choral & solo parts. In contrast, Milnes has chosen his singers more thoughtfully, and they're clearly better rehearsed. Monika Mauch is my ideal Bach soprano! I also like Jan Kobow. Yes, I've enjoyed Pierlot & the Ricercar Consort's Bach too, & agree, he chooses his singers wisely.

But there are more than just three OVPP options out there (you mention Kuijken, Milnes, Pierlot). In addition, there is The Purcell Quartet, Joshua Rifkin, Cantus Cöln & Konrad Junghänel, Andrew Parrott, and The Theater of Early Voices, led by Daniel Taylor (and possibly Alfredo Bernardini's recent CD?), and others. Conductors Marc Minkowski & Jos Van Veldhoven have also been won over by the OVPP argument, though I don't believe they've recorded any cantatas yet. But, so far, Milnes is my favorite.

Traverso is correct, Koopman's Erato recording is his 2nd. As I wrote above, the DHM recording is excellent too, but the Erato recording has better sound quality (unless DHM remasters). So, I'd most recommend the Erato recording. Ludwigii doesn't like it, which is fine. We're all different, and bring different expectations to music, especially early music. Besides, it would get boring if we all agreed on everything. Which is why I normally try to give an overview of good recordings rather than single out one or two as "the best", as I don't think 'definitive' recordings really exist.

And yet, I'm a huge Jordi Savall fan too! I just don't think he's always at his best in Bach (as a conductor, not as a viola da gamba player). Though I certainly would never try to talk someone out of buying a Savall recording, as he's too good a musician & always gets first rate musicians around him.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> Any thoughts on Hogwood? That's what I have, and I was thinking of expanding to Pinnock, but so far, Hogwood sounds good enough for me.


I just ordered the Hogwood set for 3 dollars. If the Air movement from No.3 doesn't really soar then it's a deal breaker. Only Hogwood, and Freiburger Barockorchester sounded right to my ears. Both of those recordings sound glorious!


----------



## jegreenwood

I believe the old Harnoncourt on Telefunken was the first HIP album I ever bought. About 1973 I think. I loved the sound. When it came out on CD I bought it immediately. I now have Pinnock as well and several recordings of individual suites.

I also have a version by the Brazilian Guitar Quartet, which is nice as background music.


----------



## Geoff48

Marriner is pretty good, his first version originally on Argo with Thurston Dart rather than the various remakes, is a pretty good version. It was made when full orchestra Bach played in a stately manner was being replaced by chamber orchestras with less moderate speeds. Munchinger, Leppard and Menuhin together with Marriner were at the front of this revival and all brought life to the music which had previously been lacking. My personal favourite is Menuhin, his Bach is always heartfelt, but all are worth listening to. And to tell the difference they made to the music try Furtwangler in the famous air from the 3rd suite and endure a dirge.


----------



## flamencosketches

I have two sets: Hogwood/AAM and Richter/Münchener Bach-Orchester. They're about as different as you could get but I really enjoy both. Hogwood wins out on account of I like the faster tempi better, but I do enjoy Richter's more stately approach (very different from his fast Brandenburgs).


----------



## Geoff48

Not fully relevant but....
I recently bought a set of early soviet recordings of Kurt Sanderling with the Leningrad Philharmonic. A great Rachmaninov 1, Yudina interesting in Beethoven 4th Concerto and Zak in Brahms 2nd amongst other good interpretations. Then there was the Bach 1st orchestral suite. It was stodgy, slow and heavy. it has no life in it. I couldn’t hear a keyboard continuo which doesn't of course mean that there wasn’t one. It reminded me of all the reasons I didn’t like Bach as a kid. In a previous post I mentioned the coming of the chamber orchestras in the fifties and the great changes it had wrought to the performances of Bach but I never expected to be proved right so soon after posting.


----------

